# Trapper Certification: good for getting land access?



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been out of trapping for years. I was thinking of doing a little again, to show my kids, fur prices getting better, etc.

I don't know how regs have changed in recent years, but I note trapper certification courses showing up when I google the Net. They didn't used to exist back in my day. I see they are used to get a license, but I was thinking they might have another advantage...

Has anyone used various certifications, patches, membership cards, etc., to help them get more confidence from private landowners when asking for permission?

To go one step further, is any merit in the idea of somehow becoming bonded. Perhaps some kind of bonding set-up could also give landowners confidence against liability or damage.

(It seems as though liability worries are a HUGE thing these days. What if one could somehow get a "field&stream" liability policy by way of membership in some trapping or outdoor sports group?)

Just some thoughts...


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You're asking questions about your State regulations ("I don't know how regs have changed in recent years").......have you read them? Might want to start there......just a thought........

Smitty


----------



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

It's also a general question. Feel free to consider it as regards your state as well.

The question is if certificates, memberships, patches, sign on truck (maybe even a uniform!)---and license/bonded/insured might help improve chances for access.

I'm pretty sure I can just go buy a trapping license here in Michigan, being a longtime license-holder from years ago. I saw that Ohio needs proof of a course first. Here in Michigan we have that for hunting but if one has had licenses before that rule went into effect then you don't need permit, something like that. I'll look into it further for Michigan for sure when the time comes. My question relates not to relations with state so much as public relations (altho there may be a state requiring trappers to be L/B/I). I don't think Michigan is that way---I woulda heard about it.


----------



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

I checked Michigan regs. It's on demand. Juniors don't even need Hunter Safety. See, I think that Jrs need to worry about access as much as state regs. A landowner might prefer to see a Jr with a certificate and membership patch. To me it seems like it would go along with generally having a tidy and pro appearance and would help access. Adults might benefit from having even more going in their favor. I like the idea of spinning it so that they're glad to have my services, as an asset. Like, people might even pay me to be on their land.  See, with certificates, etc., displayed you present image of offering professional services. L/B/I is one aspect of being a pro.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you talking about becoming an ADC or NWCO? If so, that's a whole different ballgame. Here, testing & licensing is required to charge money for trapping. Any fur taken from a "paying job" cannot be sold into the raw fur market also I believe.

If you're talking all this (uniforms, signs, etc.) just to access trapping permission, you must have wayyyy too much money :lol:

Smitty


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm not sure what you're asking either. Around here I just ask the landowner if he needs any calf/sheep killing coyotes, pheasant eating fox, or rabid skunks removed from his property. Then the red carpet rolls out. :beer:


----------

